# Hermes Franca arrested on multiple charges of sexual abuse



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/23658/hermes-franca-arrested-on-multiple-charges-of-sexual-abuse.mma



> Onetime UFC lightweight contender Hermes Franca now sits in an Oregon jail after turning himself into authorities.
> 
> Franca stands accused of sexually abusing a female minor at a jiu-jitsu academy in Clackamas, Ore., where he once taught. He turned himself into the Clackamas County Jail on Monday.
> 
> ...


Pig. He gets what he deserves.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Just as he was beginning to build up his career again this happens. Why do you do these things Franca? You finally broke a loosing streak!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm fully giving him the benifit of the doubt.

He's not guilty until proven, and I've seen it with my own two eyes a girl accusing a man (my friend) of sexaul assault when I was freaking right there and he did nothing. He was set free of the charges, but I know for a fact young girls do stupid shit like this for stupid reasons.

It's literally dangerous for a man to hang out/roll with/do anything with a girl under the age, hell ANY female, as all they have to do is just claim you sexually assaulted them, and shit goes down.

I never, ever trust the claim of sexual assault, ever, until proven without a doubt guilty.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm with *M.C* on this. While it's very possible he's guilty, I've just seen too many cases similar to this where the guy was totally innocent and the charges just ridiculous.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well the charges imply he didn't **** her, rather, that he just had sex with someone who was underage.

Curious to see how hold the girl was, and what the circumstances were.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I may very well be proven wrong but it doesn't sound like he was up to anything, like others here I know of these accusations being made then turning to nothing but sinister lies when it gets way over the accusers head. That begin said, I also know people who were sexually assaulted so it may very well have happened, it just doesn't sound like it to me. Then again I'm not exactly Columbo so who knows at this stage.

I'll wait til' more details are out until I pass judgement. I just hope the innocent party is okay and the wrong-doer gets fucked, either way this turns out.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow i hope this isn't true... If it is, what a sick mother ****** *** ****** ******* ******* ***** **** *** ************


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Im not going to judge, but this sounds a little fishy since it was his student. Where did these actons take place? Did he tak her home? Did he do it in the gym? Something doesn't sound right about this, but again Im not going to judge until he's proven innocent or guilty!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If it was ****..**** the guy. If it was consensual, he's a ******* moron, but I don't hate the guy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I definately agree that if it was consensual with a girl who was underage then he was just an idiot. If he raped the girl then he gets whatever happens to him in prison. This world is horrible.


----------



## pacapunch72 (May 21, 2011)

I agree 100%...Some girls do that...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard of some guys saying they had sex with 14 year olds they thought were much older. Girls can be stupid basically. They have this world where women flaunt themselves.


----------

